# Why your sports and how did you get into it ?



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Im curious as to why and how people got into the sport they are now participating in. what is it that makes your venue the best there is and what are the things you absolutly love about it and what do you hate about it...give us an insight in your area of sports/training whatever it may be!

For me it was a huge Mali mix called Max weighing in at a comfortable 61 kilo's (approx 134 Lbs) and standing at the shetlandponyheight of 73 cms (approx 29 inches) I got him 24 years ago as a pet....a pet for gots sake :lol: Little did I know that he was from a workingdog line (eros/van dijk) he was the first dog I had since moving in with my then boyfriend now husband and he was a fun pup to have, bit of a rugged bastard with moodswings (or so I thought) and a mind of his own which would not be changed for any reason (or so again I thought) If he saw another dog when I was walking him he would go balistic, if he saw people he would go balistic, if he saw air move he would go balistic, and I would turn around and drag the bastard halfway across town just to get away from the temptation...Correcting him (or what i felt was correcting lol) made no difference, he would just take a nice piece out of me whereever he could reach me and go back to doing his thing. He wasnt a bad dog or vicious or evil, I just did not have **** all clue how to deal with him.

It all started with me one day walking him again and he went his usual balistic and i got fed up and just dumped him in a pond outback of where we lived, well dump is more like i kicked him and he went GRRRRRRRRRR so i kicked him again as hard as i could and he fell into the pond which slowed him down a bit and he came to himself for a while, got some responses thrown at me by people living there that i was a bad owner blablablabla and I went home. dried him of where as he felt the deal wasnt done yet, he proceeded to take out a few windowpane's between the livingroom and hallway the went on to mutilate my vacuumcleanerand then decided it was my turn so i took the vacuumcleaner pipe and proceeded to beat him untill I got him outside the house and locked him in the garage and ofcourse people saw this and reacted and YEY the police graced my doorstep since there was a complaint about me abusing my dog. So I told them to go ahead and wright me up and take that ****in dog with you before I kill it....garagedoor open...policeofficer bends to look, SLAM garagedoor closed :lol:

they called in the dordrecht K9unit for assistance, they asked me where i trained the dog, i looked at them and said HUH ????? what training ? its a ****in PET run rampant, and I clearly ****ed up somewhere coze he hates my guts, hell he hates everyone! K9unit came and got the dog out with a sleeve and a horsewhip lmao...one of the guys just grabbed max by the scruff, lifted him of the ground and kicked him and put him down and told him to knock it the **** off and max was like HUH ? OKAY ! and he just sat there sweet as sugar (ratbastard) put max in his kennel for the time being, talked to both the police and K9 unit and was invited by the k9 unit to come that next sunday to the training to see what the dog would amount upto and if something could be done with it...thats how it all started, I went to a KNPV club the next sunday and was an aspiring member for 6 months and max cleaned up really nicely, but even better...I got a CLUE! I learnt how to look at a dog and how to deal with it, when to do what and how and why some things would happen or not happen....first had to give the dog a good olefashioned talking to but max turned out to be a great dog....there was nothing wrong with him at all...it was all on me and the fact that i didnt know how or what when it came to him or any dog for that matter...sure i had had dogs as a kid but damn this was something complely different and I just didnt have the knowledge to deal with it at all. from there on it became an addiction of sorts, went on to buy my first rambo line dog and many rambo's followed after that...I love my sports, for me its the best sportvenue out there and I wouldnt ever want to do anything else, I love it when I get the dogs to work and show their potential, I love it when I have a stubborn bastard that presents a challenge and what I love most is when I sell them and hear back from the new handler that the dog doesnt disappoint, when he has had his first civilian bite or did his first search or whatever they might be doing at any time with him. Its what I get a kick out of. It also means I dont own a dog more then about 3 years but I still see most of my dogs since they get sold close around me to rotterdam or haaglanden so i do see them every so often with their new handlers plus their handlers come do their trails at our club which is great fun to see.

Ok so veryyyyyy long story but thats my reason why and how....

share yours!


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

My Pit Bull mix is the one that got me into dog sports. He was just random ass dog that I picked up from AC when I was in college and I soon discovered that he had some behavioral issues that needed to be worked out. I started looking at some training and playing around with my dog. A couple bulldoggers in Sch started explaining to me how to teach certain behaviors like the attention heel and off my boy and I went.

After about a year of just doing the obedience and playing around with weight pull on my own I took my dog to a working weekend in FL. I watched a protection tournament and was instantly hooked! I had the decoy evaluate my dog and he suggested some trainers that I should go check out. I even took my first bite in the hotel parking lot - now that's one of my favorite memories. :grin:

I trained in Sch for a year or two and then found FR and that's where I'm at now. I'm still totally addicted and am working with a one year old Mali.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

me being born....

Always had dogs around x herders and FCI malinois, both bred and trained by my father and (steph) mother. Dad IPO and KNPV, mum IPO.
Always said that I wanted a pet dog, but no sports for me. Got my first dog when I went living on my own (all the kids got a dog), and I start training IPO with him about 2 yrs later. Ordered my 2nd mal, wanted to look in to KNPV training, came on a KNPV forum, talked online to Dick. Met Dick, fall in love, and started training KNPV.


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

I have been involved in dog training in some shape or form for 15 yrs or so but the last 3 plus have been in Schutzhund. I really enjoy some of the different aspects of Schutzhund - but I am involved in it largely due to the fact it is the only opportunity around where I current live.

I have a great mentor and friend in the sport so that really helps.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

I was involved in AKC obedience and personal protection training in the late 80's. In '91 I started looking at the protection sports. Went to a Schutzhund club and was going to join that, then saw an ad in the newspaper for a demo for French Ring. Decided to go and at the end of the demo (it was kind of like a fun match with a narrator) they let those of us that wanted to get in the suit and work a few dogs (blind search and escort, defense, no sends) and also have our dogs tested. Started learning to decoy FR style, was working my Dobe who I had to retire due to Wobbler's, and got my first Malinois. Tried a few more Dobe's, and another Malinois, and eventually just moved over to all Malinois. Not just for Ring, but because I really just like the breed, I'll have Malinois long after I've quit playing Ring.

I've dabbled in other protection sports along the way, Mondio Ring, Schutzhund, PSA, etc because I do like the variation, the scenarios, etc but FR has always been the constant until recently. I like the flexibility of the program, not just in the work of the decoys but also in how the dog gets the job done. Each dog can perform an exercise in the manner best suited to that dog, vs each dog trying to perform it in a manner that matches a preconcieved notion of what it should look like. I like the program for how it tests the dogs character, althletic ability, trainability, etc, and I also like it in terms of the skill set the dogs learn. For someone who does enjoy cross training for other sports, an FR skill set is a very solid platform to build on regardless of which direction I decide to dabble.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

I had to give up my horses to my mom because I couldn't afford to feed and board them anymore. That left me with being extremely bored. I always liked GSD's and someone mentioned I should look into doing a sport with them.

So basically, dogs are just my replacement for doing horse sports because they're cheaper to maintain and don't need acres, just a house to live in.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Last sport I got into was schutzhund but that was less than second best. I much prefer working trials where the focus is on tracking through drive, agility (six foot scale and spread jump), and control. Bite work comes later when you climb the stakes

My dog has a f*****ed spine now so we search for golf balls (which I will sell) on the local golf course, just keeping him ticking over till he goes shortly :-(.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

maggie fraser said:


> Last sport I got into was schutzhund but that was less than second best. I much prefer working trials where the focus is on tracking through drive, agility (six foot scale and spread jump), and control. Bite work comes later when you climb the stakes
> 
> My dog has a f*****ed spine now so we search for golf balls (which I will sell) on the local golf course, just keeping him ticking over till he goes shortly :-(.


DOES he dive for sunken balls? that is where the REAL money is at....


----------



## Jeff Gasaway (Feb 3, 2011)

I just started searching and am getting into PSA. I love protection work and having family involved in Police K9 work & I was amazed at how much a K9 could learn and do. Starting with protection work led to seeking out sports so I could not only keep him fresh, but meet new friends and learn even more about training methods and competing. Next, I'll be shopping for a new puppy to start all over!


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> DOES he dive for sunken balls? that is where the REAL money is at....


This dog will do what it takes :wink:. And I encourage him :wink:.


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Had a Cane Corso way back when..took him for some training and enjoyed it. Went to Rik Wolterbeek's place in Florida for some training and the love of dog sport began. Trained with Greg Doud ten years ago and really caught the fever. Bought a Le Serviteur Puissant pup and trained it for a year. I had the opportunity to take the dog to Holland for some training and sold him while I was over there. I got to train with some really great trainers while living in NY. Doud, Ellis, Soares and Rojas they each influenced my training in a bunch of ways. Moved to Savannah and joined the PD, for the sole purpose of getting on the K9 unit. Enjoyed policework but the passion for dogs continued. Trained with the unit and went to as many seminars as I could while I waited for a position to open. Couple of other dogs inbetween some great some not so much.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Trained my first dog when I was 12 (1957) with an old bird dog man across the street and a book my mom bought me. Still have the book. First official ob class in the 60s. Been involved in one way or other ever since. 
I've belonged to many different dog organizations over the years. OB clubs, breed clubs, SAR K9 group, hunting club, working dog clubs, herding club. 
Currently taking a break in activities via caring for my 98 yr old FIL.


----------



## Mac McCluskey (May 17, 2007)

went to a Ring Sport demo, not having a clue as to what it was going to be about. There was a few chairs set up in sort of a semi circle around a palisade and a hurdle....I was surrounded by a flock of pet people,obedience, herding, show folks.....I could not have guessed at the impact this demo would have on me.

This was right around the 2000 timeframe. Out comes this hipster dude, his dog, and business partner at the time. I noticed a suit on the ground and that pretty much caught my attention.

As soon as the ob started, I was hooked. The control of the dog, the willingness of the dog, and the teamwork was very impressive. The presenter explained what was going on, the philosophy of Ringsport. 

Then the bite work started and I was so impressed with the control on the line, the joy in the dog, the instant outs and recalls, that I was determined to have a dog like that. So far, I've put a BR3, FR2, and MR1 title on a dog and hope to build a Ring 3 with one of our present dogs.

Over the years I have the pleasure of having many inspirations from the old school of ring, the new school and a lot of in between along the way.
Living in NE kind of limits this type of sport, but we have had a lot of big influences from French Ring, Mondio Ring and briefly, NVBK, come thru here.

The two groups I work with now, Mainely Ring and the Patriot Ring Club, combine the best of Mondio and French ring, and I'm indebted to both groups.

So anyways, that's my story and I'm sticking to it!!

p.s. the hipster dude, his dog, and business partner are the main influences in my dog world, so thanks to Francis, Turbeaux, and Sam!!!


----------



## Danny Craig (Dec 19, 2010)

Two of the great joys of my life have been participating in just about any form of athletic competition and my dogs. Dog sports have allowed me to combine the two.

In the early 90’s I babysat a 2-year-old Rottweiler that had the worst nerve issues I’ve ever seen (at the time, however, I didn't have enough experience to understand this). My introduction to Schutzhund came via his breeder who used to pay a trainer $500 a month to have him put SchH titles on her dogs. It took me three tries to put a Bh on that Rottweiler (horrible gun shot sensitivity) and to this day, I’m as proud of that Bh as I am of any thing I’ve ever accomplished in the sport since.

We had had Rottweilers in the family since the late 70s and I personally had never had one that didn’t have some physical problem whether it was hips, elbows, shoulders, feet, eyes or teeth. Since I always wanted to start my dogs off as puppies and wanted to play in the sport and never would rehome one of my dogs, I decided to switch breeds. In order to enhance my chances of getting a healthy dog, I switched from Rotties to the physically healthier Malinois. Rotties nevertheless remain my favorite companion dog.

Although I admire the Ring sports a great deal, I’ve stuck with Schutzhund through the years because it gives me the most opportunities to compete. Having invested so much time and energy into this sport, I'm loath to switch and start all over again.

In retrospect, it’s really crazy to think of all the hours of obsession I’ve poured into this hobby over the past nearly 20 years. Who would have ever thunk it?


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Started in Schutzhund nearly 5 years ago. Trained in that with a shelter dog for about a year or so, but didn't go too awful far when the club folded. Did a lot of dabbling with that dog and my other dogs (agility, therapy work, disc, Dog Scouts, etc) in between and last spring. I currently do PSA, herding, dock diving, and still occasionally do therapy stuff. I like PSA over Schutzhund and have been training in that going on a year. Dock diving is just for fun, but boy is it addictive.  We have a trial this weekend and I have a feeling it won't be real pretty since my dog is a bit out of shape for it cause of the awful weather. Oh well...herding is by far the hardest thing I've ever trained in and it's truly a beautiful thing when a dog does something on instinct for what they were originally bred for. Doesn't always happen real often, but it's nice when it does. ;-)


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Grew up with mixed dogs that would bite the paper boy..before he morphed into an adult in a different province that delivers your paper at 3:00 am in a 86 Berlinetta and pounds on your front picture window to just make the situation worse than it has to be :razz:

No defined sport, I just like mixed Dutchies because they seem to fit my personality, whatever that is.


----------



## chad paquin (Apr 16, 2010)

Got my first dog when I was 20. He was a rotti. started out in pp and ob. Got out of dogs for a few years then got my first AB. started in schutz. Couldnt get into tracking so switch to nvbk(with Mac) the club switched to mondio. I really like the sport now working with my 3 ab. i love the breed but in time will get a mali.
Train with wicked smart working dog club in Ma. great bunch of people to train with.


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

I grew up on the training field as my dad trained bouviers. His club was a FCI BR club.
He would have liked me to train with the Bouviers but I preferred a Malinois.
Got my first Mal when I was 12. He was a washout from a very good handler, who let me train the dog to get some experience. The dog knew the whole program and it was him teaching me in stead of the other way round.
I changed to BR NVBK because there was much more competition there then in FCI BR.
Been training dogs for many years now and I still love it.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Martine Loots said:


> I grew up on the training field as my dad trained bouviers. His club was a FCI BR club.
> He would have liked me to train with the Bouviers but I preferred a Malinois.
> Got my first Mal when I was 12. He was a washout from a very good handler, who let me train the dog to get some experience. The dog knew the whole program and it was him teaching me in stead of the other way round.
> I changed to BR NVBK because there was much more competition there then in FCI BR.
> Been training dogs for many years now and I still love it.


Tsja, waar zijn ze gebleven, Martine? Die spijkerharde Bouviers met een beet als een bankschoef...

Dick


----------



## Erica Boling (Jun 17, 2008)

After I observed my first French Ring trial in person, I was hooked.  Could have done Mondio or French Ring, but I have access to a French Ring club... so that's the direction I took.


----------



## Rik Wolterbeek (Jul 19, 2009)

Have had dogs al my adult life. Visited a KNPV club in my hometown with my bouvier Cito. Gave up on Cito after a while mainly because of a lack of knowledge on my part. Decided to stay with the club and started decoying and became a regional and national KNPV decoy. Got in 1981 a part time job as a trainer/decoy for a security company. Two years later I started working there full time, the dream job everbody wanted. Did that untill 1993, got then "imported" to the USA by my ex. Still training dogs and doing helper work in the suit and with the sleeve on a daily basis.


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

I love fast motorcycles, nothing like dragging knee in a corner and rolling the throttle on. rear wheel starts to step out, you keep rolling on the throttle coming out of the corner near red line and pull a long wheelie. Oh, was this about dogs?


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Faisal Khan said:


> I love fast motorcycles, nothing like dragging knee in a corner and rolling the throttle on. rear wheel starts to step out, you keep rolling on the throttle coming out of the corner near red line and pull a long wheelie. Oh, was this about dogs?


Dang Faisal you need to get in on the big dick thread :lol:


----------



## Remco Fox (Apr 1, 2010)

i grew upp with knpv dogsports i started decoying dogs at the age off 12 on our club started with the easy work decoying is my is the most fun for me now im at the age off 29 and still lovin it i decoy at 3 clubs about 8 times a week my own club has got over 20 members and 15 dogs too work i ve had a lot off dogs my parents are in knpv over more then 35 years now im still decoying and raising dogs most dogs i sell couse i cant find the time too really train a dog couse im always decoying so i raise m good and sell m too my club members


now i own a mall female a berry 2 daughter 1 year off age and a dutchie female 5 months old both dogs are very nice the both have what it needs for knpv


----------

